

JavaScript.com a place to learn to code - HipstaJules
https://www.javascript.com/

======
rsrsrsrs
The UX is amazing. Good job!

The domain name itself is awesome. How much did it cost?

~~~
rhengles
I'd think that Oracle would like at least a mention of their trademark on this
domain...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8344049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8344049)

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Minor bug:

On [https://www.javascript.com/try](https://www.javascript.com/try) when
submitting more than one command a horizontal scroll bar appeared and blocked
my view of what I was typing at the bottom of the console. (Making the console
unusable.)

I fixed it by sticking overflow-x: hidden; onto the element's style. A bodged
fix, but the bug should probably be looked into.

Using latest Chrome on Windows 7.

------
gauravgupta
Seems like an interesting concept, but I still find crowdsourced tutorial
websites far better and up-to-date. Example:
[http://hackr.io/tutorials/javascript](http://hackr.io/tutorials/javascript)

------
andresmanz
Very nice design and UX, indeed. I'd love to see other languages on that
'platform', too.

Oh, and... _" Don't be afraid when a box pops up — that's your code working,
Penis!"_

I'm sorry. I really tried, but I couldn't resist.

------
VOYD
meh. "Web 3.0".

